# More Greece advise



## bailey (Apr 23, 2009)

Is two weeks in Greece (2 different islands) too long?  Is there enough to do and see?  Thinking of Crete and Rhodes...not sure though.  Thanks.


----------



## Cotswolder (Apr 24, 2009)

I spent one week in Crete and it was not enough to that island let alone two.

Never been to Rhodes but, from what i hear, I am sure that in a week there you will find more that enough to see and do


----------



## Keitht (Apr 24, 2009)

One week in Rhodes isn't enough either.  That is assuming you do want at least some relaxation time.  It would be easy to spend the full week exploring Rhodes town and environs, let alone Lindos, the south of the island etc etc.


----------



## hibbeln (Apr 24, 2009)

Just got back from Greece this past Sunday and we had 11 days and it wasn't enough.  Well, OK, it was "enough" as we covered a lot of ground and were ready to come home, but we sure have enough on our docket for "the next trip"!
Went to Santorini, Nafplio, Olympia and Athens (all non-timeshare this time).


----------



## bailey (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## KDD (Apr 27, 2009)

*Five nights max in Rhodes unless there is a festival.*

One week is long for Rhodes - we've done that, staying in Rhodes city for 3 days and then touring the entire coastline of the island, the mountains, while staying at a small coastal beach town for the last 4 days.  For us 2 days Rhodes city and 3 nights the rest of the island would have been good.  You should bring with you small fabric samples matching your home colors in case you are tempted by the GREAT carpet prices.  Also, just know that the cruise ships have brought a 'hawkers' mentality to the main streets of Rhodes city which gets tiresome.  Same thing as in Santorini (Thira town) or any city where the big cruise ships land.

We've spent a week in Crete too -  its big, an interesting place,  an island that can support itself with its agriculture and business. The geography is nice - the south of Crete is wind swept and beaches long and empty.  We liked it, drove everywhere, have no regrets, if we were retired we'd go back, the people are nice and you are not as impacted by the cruise ships.  Historical sites are quite far apart however.  

We like the charm of the Peloponese  - the many small ordinary coastal towns and the sheer density of historical sites.  We tell our friends to do a week driving the Peloponese and then to do another week thru Delfi, Meteora, Vergina (Philip of Macedonia's tomb is quite spectacular) and Thessoloniki with a couple nights in Athens at the beginning or the end of the trip.  For beachbumming, the beaches of the Peloponese can be every bit as nice as on any Greek island, with far fewer tourists.


----------

